# ID help



## barry richardson (Apr 1, 2017)

Picked up a chunk of this curbside while visiting here in Sacramento. did a little internet searching on the leaves but the only thing I came up with is olive and willow, pretty sure it's neither of those, they plant about everything around here, so it could be anything, from anywhere. No smell, seems pretty dense, and a little sticky sap oozing under the bark...stump was about 18" diameter, so not a shrub...


----------



## Sprung (Apr 1, 2017)

The leaves make me think locust of some sort, the wood color makes me think black locust, if it's a locust.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## bench1holio (Apr 2, 2017)

@barry richardson looks a lot like an Acacia of some sort, Sally wattle, Hickory wattle, possibly blackwood


----------



## barry richardson (Apr 2, 2017)

bench1holio said:


> @barry richardson looks a lot like an Acacia of some sort, Sally wattle, Hickory wattle, possibly blackwood


I think you did it again Ben, after checking them out online, Sally Wattle or blackwood acacia looks very likely, and both are planted widely here in California. Thanks! Hopefully I will have some success making something out of it....

Reactions: Like 1


----------

